# Do you always talk to the marketing/sales person or do you blow them off?



## normab (May 26, 2021)

So even though I am over 60, there’s still a bit of a Girl Scout in me… I get all the calls before we check in and I know exactly which person is the concierge, and which person is the marketing-come-to-a-sales-presentation person. Since we generally don’t do the timeshares presentations anymore, I’m never looking forward to talking to the sales person.

My husband says —- don’t even answer, don’t reply, just ignore them. I guess since I’m a people person, it’s hard for me to do that. I then get sucked into a 10 minute phone call where I’m telling them “no, my husband doesn’t is not interested in doing this anymore”… But then they usually bug us once we are on site. We have gotten two and three phone calls once ware on site…

I’m curious how you handle this, especially if you’re not interested in the presentations… Are all of you really good at just ignoring them?  Or do you actually talk to them and have a better way of saying no than I do, because I can’t believe they keep calling me after I have told them “no”.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 26, 2021)

We almost always go, but, I understand your point. Have you ever tried a firmer no, i.e. "We are definitely not interested. Usually, you guys call me over and over and I'd prefer you add me to a list which says don't call me again. Can you do that for me?". Or something like that?

Of course, if it's the same phone number the second time, block the call.


----------



## DanCali (May 26, 2021)

Another approach might be to tell them you wouldn't do it for less than 100,000 Bonvoy points. Insist that's you price. That's not something they can do so it will quickly end the discussion.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 26, 2021)

I usually take the update if they offer the minimum $200 cash to attend. In this manner I do about 12 or so updates a year and cover about a quarter of my maint fees for the year (this is mostly at Diamond Resorts but the same applies at any resort).


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 27, 2021)

When I first got in to timesharing, we'd do a few presentations.  But (1) we have less interest/patience and (2) we might be on "the list" - - so they don't invite us very often.

My longest presentation was 91 minutes and my shortest was 20 minutes.  

But at this point, I only consider a presentation if (1) is involves about a $200 "reward" and (2) is going to be on a rainy/crummy-weather day.  Ha ha.


----------



## Bucky (May 27, 2021)

This is one of the reasons why we leave our phones on DND 24/7 while at home and absolutely never answer the phone while at the resort unless we are waiting for a known call, such as maintenance.


----------



## vail (May 27, 2021)

You are allowed to say no thank-you and end the conversation.


----------



## SandyPGravel (May 27, 2021)

Only to get my discount card at Westin St. John.  And to receive my tote bag at WKORN, Kaanapali has the best bags.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 27, 2021)

I always listen. Sometimes the offer is good enough we’ll attend. Sometimes I want to attend if I think they’ll have information I want to hear. If I don’t want to attend, I know how to politely decline.


----------



## Dean (May 27, 2021)

normab said:


> So even though I am over 60, there’s still a bit of a Girl Scout in me… I get all the calls before we check in and I know exactly which person is the concierge, and which person is the marketing-come-to-a-sales-presentation person. Since we generally don’t do the timeshares presentations anymore, I’m never looking forward to talking to the sales person.
> 
> My husband says —- don’t even answer, don’t reply, just ignore them. I guess since I’m a people person, it’s hard for me to do that. I then get sucked into a 10 minute phone call where I’m telling them “no, my husband doesn’t is not interested in doing this anymore”… But then they usually bug us once we are on site. We have gotten two and three phone calls once ware on site…
> 
> I’m curious how you handle this, especially if you’re not interested in the presentations… Are all of you really good at just ignoring them?  Or do you actually talk to them and have a better way of saying no than I do, because I can’t believe they keep calling me after I have told them “no”.


I don't have any problems ignoring them but often don't at MVC.  Just no thank you is usually sufficient but not always.  Now with some tiimeshares it's more of an issue since they structure it where you actually "need' to see the "concierge" for bands and a parking pass.  And they can often be far more pushy than the MVC concierge tends to be.  I tend to enjoy the presentations as long as the sales person is knowledgeable and professional but my wife, not so much.  Thus usually we say no but for longer trips with less going on, we sometimes accept, esp with better bribes.  I've seen a trend more toward guaranteeing a time length and often 60 minutes instead of 90, and I've started getting that in writing.  Sometimes if they're pushy I tell them I'm with my mistress, don't tell my wife and that gets us out easily and is sometimes entertaining as well.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 27, 2021)

I have caller ID and just do not answer phone calls from Marriott before my trips.  If it's important they could leave a message, but they never do.  

Are you interested in attending a presentation but your husband is not?  If so, you can say "I'm willing, but my husband absolutely refuses. Can I come without him?"  I'm pretty sure they'll say "No".  I know they can be pushy, but would they be willing to waste their own time trying to convince you both to attend after that?  If so, keep repeating it over and over.

They used to tell me they would only take 90 minutes, but back then I've never gotten out of one of those in under 2.5 hours.  I even set a timer on my phone once, and when it went off I said "Time's up!" but it didn't stop them, they kept talking/selling.  Now they supposedly only last 70 minutes but again, the two"70 minute" presentations I've attended were at LEAST 90 minutes.


----------



## VacationForever (May 27, 2021)

We only go to these presentations when we have nothing much on our schedule.  MVC concierge folks have always left us alone after we tell them "no" on pre-arrival email and phone calls, and then the concierge desk on check-in day.


----------



## zentraveler (May 27, 2021)

Dean said:


> Now with some timeshares it's more of an issue since they structure it where you actually "need' to see the "concierge" for bands and a parking pass.



That is one of my pet peeves: making something that does not need to involve a person or a trip to the desk available only by seeing the concierge dest and then getting the inevitable "sell".


----------



## geist1223 (May 27, 2021)

Patti will tell you one of her Nick names for me is "Chatty Tom." I am happy to chat some one up forever. Then say no. I can waste a Conceirge or sales person whole day. Get them all excited and then walk away.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 27, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I usually take the update if they offer the minimum $200 cash to attend. In this manner I do about 12 or so updates a year and cover about a quarter of my maint fees for the year (this is mostly at Diamond Resorts but the same applies at any resort).


Not bad.  You probably have no problem saying no.  Why do they continue to invite you, knowing you aren't going to buy?


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not bad.  You probably have no problem saying no.  Why do they continue to invite you, knowing you aren't going to buy?



I have absolutely no problem at all saying no thank you, multiple times if necessary.

I would assume that Marriott, like Diamond, pays their concierge a bonus for every person they get to sign up. The concierge is not in the same department as sales so they don't care if you buy just as long as they can get you to go. They get their bonus, I get my $200+, and the sales guy gets pissed. It's not like sales doesn't know since I have a rap sheet that's 6 pages long but it's not up to them as to who goes to an update.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not bad.  You probably have no problem saying no.  Why do they continue to invite you, knowing you aren't going to buy?



The answer is yes they will continue to invite, I do lots of updates as well. Money maker.


----------



## csalter2 (May 27, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I usually take the update if they offer the minimum $200 cash to attend. In this manner I do about 12 or so updates a year and cover about a quarter of my maint fees for the year (this is mostly at Diamond Resorts but the same applies at any resort).




You are right! This month alone I have stayed at DRI’s Riviera Shores in San Juan Capistrano, Marriott’s Desert Springs II and now at Marriott Newport Coast Villas and I have collected a MINIMUM of $200 from each of them.  In June I’ll be at Oceanwatch, Grande Ocean and Barony Beach.  I am trying to figure out if they will want to hear “No” again and again.  I love the conversations because they are pleasant.  I am pleasant because my food or entertainment is being taken care of with those funds they offer.


----------



## Dean (May 27, 2021)

Fried_shrimp said:


> I have absolutely no problem at all saying no thank you, multiple times if necessary.
> 
> I would assume that Marriott, like Diamond, pays their concierge a bonus for every person they get to sign up. The concierge is not in the same department as sales so they don't care if you buy just as long as they can get you to go. They get their bonus, I get my $200+, and the sales guy gets pissed. It's not like sales doesn't know since I have a rap sheet that's 6 pages long but it's not up to them as to who goes to an update.


They get compensated for signing you up where the sales staff gets compensated for you buying.


----------



## Paumavista (May 27, 2021)

We never answer a phone in the unit room.  And I only answer my personal phone/cell when the caller is identified as someone I know (and want to talk with).  I will check messages.....(hardly anyone leaves a message) - then I have an opportunity to evaluate, but we do not attend sales presentations (maybe I should reconsider for $200?).


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 27, 2021)

Dean said:


> They get compensated for signing you up where the sales staff gets compensated for you buying.



Correct. Allowing them to get compensated (concierge) doesn't hurt my wallet (it actually helps it).


----------



## dioxide45 (May 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not bad.  You probably have no problem saying no.  Why do they continue to invite you, knowing you aren't going to buy?





Steve Fatula said:


> The answer is yes they will continue to invite, I do lots of updates as well. Money maker.


They continue to ask us to attend even though we have said no over 35 times. It is all about tour flow. Warm bodies. It is simply a numbers game. They know if they get X number of tours through the floor, they should end up with Y number of sales. Increase X and you increase Y. Also Marketing and Sales are different departments and Marketing is compensated based on tour signups. So the more they sign up, the more they get paid.

We have been told several times, no more tours. Or we would be put on the do not market list. Even today we were told (at a Sheraton), this is it, no more. The sale rep even told the Encore sales person to not offer an Encore package because we had just come off one. Sure enough, he tried to pitch us one. We'll keep touring until they stop asking.


----------



## sea&ski (May 27, 2021)

Paumavista said:


> We never answer a phone in the unit room.  And I only answer my personal phone/cell when the caller is identified as someone I know (and want to talk with).  I will check messages.....(hardly anyone leaves a message) - then I have an opportunity to evaluate, but we do not attend sales presentations (maybe I should reconsider for $200?).



The first thing, well maybe not the FIRST thing, but close, is to unplug all the wired phones in the unit.  Over the years, there have been fewer and fewer to undo.  In Breckenridge last month I think there was just one somewhere in the kitchen area.  My kids have great memories of listening to the daily updates, which used to include (like at least 20 years ago) the activities, the weather and other kid-interest items.  Now, I have no idea what we are missing, but I am sure it isn't anything worth my listening time.  Plus I will never know, since I leave them unplugged when we check out.  Assuming it is the job of the cleaning staff to locate and reconnect the phones to the jacks after each stay.   For whatever reason, we never receive calls on our cells after we check in


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 28, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They continue to ask us to attend even though we have said no over 35 times. It is all about tour flow. Warm bodies. It is simply a numbers game. They know if they get X number of tours through the floor, they should end up with Y number of sales. Increase X and you increase Y. Also Marketing and Sales are different departments and Marketing is compensated based on tour signups. So the more they sign up, the more they get paid.
> 
> We have been told several times, no more tours. Or we would be put on the do not market list. Even today we were told (at a Sheraton), this is it, no more. The sale rep even told the Encore sales person to not offer an Encore package because we had just come off one. Sure enough, he tried to pitch us one. We'll keep touring until they stop asking.



Of course. I have heard last one as well, it's like that will pressure me into buying something. I've heard it for years. Not going to happen. After all, I did buy once in 20+ years. The calls don't bother me at all, if it's a good enough offer, I'll go. I'll say no, but I'll go. Not much time.


----------



## vail (May 28, 2021)

It is difficult for me to comprehend why people go to sales presentations with the attitude that I am not going to purchase anything, I want to get combative with the salesperson, and continue to do so while on vacation?
I guess my time is more valuable than $200 to sit through a 90 minute presentation just for $200.

As for why they keep offering it?
That is simple.
It is a numbers game.
Some people will cave and purchase and that will offset many $200 gifts by more than enough to keep the sales people employed etc..


----------



## rthib (May 28, 2021)

I always enjoy the sessions. The line from marketing is always, as an owner we want to update you on the latest information on the Vacation club and for your time here is some money (or points.)
Since that is how it is presented, that is how I treat it.
I go in and ask lots of questions. Stuff info about that resort and area: restaurants, activities, etc...
Then I ask about best places they have visited and similar information.
What new locations have opened any rumors on what is planned?

I know eventually they will get to the pitch but if I control the start of the meeting, I get what I want for my time.
When the pitch comes I don't play games. I simply let them know that I appreciate the offer to come learn more and glad I did. Right now I am not interested since we have what we need and have next 2 years already filled.
Usually the closer will come next and we repeat.
Always a pleasant experience and not a waste of time.

Now if the Marketing person had said - Are you interested in buying, I would have said no. But they never ask me if I want to sign up for a sales pitch, they always offer an information session - so I have no problem saying no and feel no guilt.


----------



## budnj (May 29, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> They continue to ask us to attend even though we have said no over 35 times. It is all about tour flow. Warm bodies. It is simply a numbers game. They know if they get X number of tours through the floor, they should end up with Y number of sales. Increase X and you increase Y. Also Marketing and Sales are different departments and Marketing is compensated based on tour signups. So the more they sign up, the more they get paid.
> 
> We have been told several times, no more tours. Or we would be put on the do not market list. Even today we were told (at a Sheraton), this is it, no more. The sale rep even told the Encore sales person to not offer an Encore package because we had just come off one. Sure enough, he tried to pitch us one. We'll keep touring until they stop asking.


Jeremy, you're my hero!!! 35X!!


----------



## TravelTime (May 29, 2021)

I have never felt bothered by MVC salespeople. If I do not want to go, I just politely say no and they leave me alone. I have not experienced an aggressive pitch to go to a sales presentation.


----------



## csxjohn (May 29, 2021)

I do not take the phone calls at home, Bluegreen has only my land line number and it goes to voice mail.  When I check in I ask the person checking me in to give me my parking pass.  If they refuse I do without it, I don't go to the other desk.

Once in the unit I unplug the unit phones, no one I know will call me there. (I also unplug the alarm clocks rather than try to figure out how to make sure the alarms are off).

If I have to engage with the other desk, I say no, and each time I have to say no, I say it louder.  They soon give up.


----------



## Larry M (May 29, 2021)

vail said:


> It is difficult for me to comprehend why people go to sales presentations with the attitude that I am not going to purchase anything, I want to get combative with the salesperson, and continue to do so while on vacation?
> I guess my time is more valuable than $200 to sit through a 90 minute presentation just for $200.
> 
> As for why they keep offering it?
> ...


For a lot of retired people. $200/hour unreported is good income.


----------



## CPNY (May 29, 2021)

normab said:


> So even though I am over 60, there’s still a bit of a Girl Scout in me… I get all the calls before we check in and I know exactly which person is the concierge, and which person is the marketing-come-to-a-sales-presentation person. Since we generally don’t do the timeshares presentations anymore, I’m never looking forward to talking to the sales person.
> 
> My husband says —- don’t even answer, don’t reply, just ignore them. I guess since I’m a people person, it’s hard for me to do that. I then get sucked into a 10 minute phone call where I’m telling them “no, my husband doesn’t is not interested in doing this anymore”… But then they usually bug us once we are on site. We have gotten two and three phone calls once ware on site…
> 
> I’m curious how you handle this, especially if you’re not interested in the presentations… Are all of you really good at just ignoring them?  Or do you actually talk to them and have a better way of saying no than I do, because I can’t believe they keep calling me after I have told them “no”.


I now say, I did an update two weeks ago at another resort but thank you for offering!


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 29, 2021)

Larry M said:


> For a lot of retired people. $200/hour unreported is good income.


It's not $200/hour.  There are two of you and you seldom get out in less than two hours.

Additionally, there is the out-of-pocket cost of the vacation time -- the cost of your accommodations, the cost of getting there, etc.  Simply not worth the cost.


----------



## isisdave (May 29, 2021)

I don't speak Russian, but I've memorized about 30 seconds worth of some poem or other that I can spew, followed by a smile.

If that doesn't work, I shake my head sadly and offer "My parole officer says I am not allowed buy any more timeshares."


----------



## dago (May 29, 2021)

Paumavista said:


> We never answer a phone in the unit room.  And I only answer my personal phone/cell when the caller is identified as someone I know (and want to talk with).  I will check messages.....(hardly anyone leaves a message) - then I have an opportunity to evaluate, but we do not attend sales presentations (maybe I should reconsider for $200?).


ditto


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 29, 2021)

We unplug the unit landline and then plug it back in right before we leave at the end of our stay. Simple; there's no blinking message light for us to ever see. As for our cell phones, we monitor for messages and unknown callers same as always.


----------



## old_pilot (May 29, 2021)

A very interesting thread.  I have been to three presentations this year at Bluegreen.  The first one I liked because I demanded an explanation of my benefits which were never covered previously and got the representative fully engaged in explaining those benefits.  There was no time left for a sales presentation.  The next two presentations were unethical attempts to sell me more points when I told them at the outset that as a Platinum VIP, I had all the  points I needed.  As a matter of fact I can't use them all before expiration due to the covid pandemic shutting down cruises, etc. but they still try selling me more points by telling me that there is  program that I don't know about that will offset my maintenance fees.   Hidden is the terms of the contract requiring purchase of more points.  I have a canned rescission letter I keep and send in if needed.  Sometimes the reward of attendance is worth it, sometimes it is not.  I am amused at the sales reps effort to sell in the face of rejection.  They do not listen to the word NO, they just keep at it.  Amazing.


----------



## TimGolobic (May 29, 2021)

I think this came up before, but the easiest way to get them to immediately end the conversation is to say you're not traveling with your spouse. I took my kids to Hawaii, my soon-to-be ex-wife was not on the trip. End of discussion.


----------



## dmurray007 (May 29, 2021)

isisdave said:


> I don't speak Russian, but I've memorized about 30 seconds worth of some poem or other that I can spew, followed by a smile.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I shake my head sadly and offer "My parole officer says I am not allowed buy any more timeshares."


Interesting I deal with Vadantia (Mayan World) in a similar manner, except as a Canadian I reply in Franenglish with some Yiddish, Ukraine, and Scottish phrases that I have pickup over the years. blows their minds. I always end with a polite " no thank you, not interested",


----------



## glider2 (May 30, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Not bad.  You probably have no problem saying no.  Why do they continue to invite you, knowing you aren't going to buy?


Regarding why folks who have made it clear they aren't interested keep get invited back. My Wyndham resort seems to operate with two teams when it comes to owner updates. Team 1 works with you at check-in trying to get you to attend. I would guess that they are compensated by how many folks they get signed up. This team could not care less if you are going to actually buy. Once you attend they get their credit. Team two is the actual sales team. Someone absolutely not interested in buying is a waste of their time, but you've been promised your reward for attending and they are stuck with you. These two teams seem to have different goals. Keep in mind that these sessions are being sold as "owner updates", not sales presentations so you could claim to be there only for the information you were assured you'd get.


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 30, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's not $200/hour.  There are two of you and you seldom get out in less than two hours.
> 
> Additionally, there is the out-of-pocket cost of the vacation time -- the cost of your accommodations, the cost of getting there, etc.  Simply not worth the cost.



If you're sitting there after two hours you're not doing it right.   

Costs of getting there.......what does it cost to walk across to the other side of the resort?

Cost of accommodations.......what does this even mean? If you don't want to do them, don't do them but some of your reasons are starting to sound like timeshare salesman logic.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 30, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's not $200/hour.  There are two of you and you seldom get out in less than two hours.
> 
> Additionally, there is the out-of-pocket cost of the vacation time -- the cost of your accommodations, the cost of getting there, etc.  Simply not worth the cost.


I certainly wouldn't use the cost of accomodations. I am on vacation anyway. The only true cost is how much you value your vacation time.


----------



## vacationtime1 (May 30, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I certainly wouldn't use the cost of accomodations. I am on vacation anyway. The only true cost is how much you value your vacation time.


My vacation time is more valuable to me than the cost of the vacation (MF's, airfare to Hawaii, car rental) -- otherwise I would not take the vacation. 

The value of Hawaii time is subjective, but the economic cost is irreducible.  $200 covers neither, so we always say "no" to the owners' update.


----------



## avad88 (May 30, 2021)

We often attend the presentations, depending on the “prize”, also. I guess I am crazy but for us (retired) it is worth one morning for the breakfast and money, attraction tickets, etc as long as it is at least $200 or more. My husband doesn’t say a word. I tell them upfront that we are not interested but we were pressured to attend the sales pitch so please make it short. Sometimes they are rude and let us go quickly but most of the time they go into the sales pitch. When they take a breath, I tell them we only buy from ebay and paid $200 for a July 4 lockout at the beach that I used to trade at their resort. If they keep on, so do I by telling them about other deals, exchanges with points, TUG, etc. They are sometimes nice and sometimes rude, but always impressed with my knowledge of RCI, Interval, etc that I learned on TUG. One time the salesman told me I knew more than he did. They realize they won’t get a sale, give us the gift and we leave.


----------



## NboroGirl (May 31, 2021)

avad88 said:


> We often attend the presentations, depending on the “prize”, also. I guess I am crazy but for us (retired) it is worth one morning for the breakfast and money, attraction tickets, etc as long as it is at least $200 or more. My husband doesn’t say a word. I tell them upfront that we are not interested but we were pressured to attend the sales pitch so please make it short.



Sounds like a great strategy.  Now... if only I could keep my husband from saying a word...


----------



## billymach4 (May 31, 2021)

normab said:


> So even though I am over 60, there’s still a bit of a Girl Scout in me… I get all the calls before we check in and I know exactly which person is the concierge, and which person is the marketing-come-to-a-sales-presentation person. Since we generally don’t do the timeshares presentations anymore, I’m never looking forward to talking to the sales person.
> 
> My husband says —- don’t even answer, don’t reply, just ignore them. I guess since I’m a people person, it’s hard for me to do that. I then get sucked into a 10 minute phone call where I’m telling them “no, my husband doesn’t is not interested in doing this anymore”… But then they usually bug us once we are on site. We have gotten two and three phone calls once ware on site…
> 
> I’m curious how you handle this, especially if you’re not interested in the presentations… Are all of you really good at just ignoring them?  Or do you actually talk to them and have a better way of saying no than I do, because I can’t believe they keep calling me after I have told them “no”.


Don't answer. If you do answer... Cut them off and say no! Hang up!


----------



## jmparker98223 (Jun 1, 2021)

I get invited to the Worldmark and Embarc/Diamond preseentations.  I make sure that I get the "reward," 2000 Worldmark credits or $200 in writing for the "front" person for the sales staff before I commit. Then I show up for the presentation with my TUG "I paid more for this Tee Shirt than I did for my Timeshare - Ask Me How" tee shirt on and usually the sales staff wants us out of there FAST.  

Once at a DRI present at Dana Point the sales lady was gracious enough  to tell us that her manager had to have her pitch to us for 60 minutes or her performance review would go poorly, so we discussed shopping, scenic places to visit how we vacationed our children and all kinds of things other than a sales pitch for 60 minutes. Turned out nice.  I hope she kept her job.

Please be patient gentle and kind with these folks, remember, they too need to suss out a living somehow.  Too bad they've got a crappy job and I'm sure they are looking for better. Talk to the sales people and ask them how they came to be bottom feeders of the sales world?  If you find them personable and are positioned to offer them a better job please do so.


----------



## jme (Jun 1, 2021)

normab said:


> So even though I am over 60, there’s still a bit of a Girl Scout in me…
> *I get all the calls before we check in and I know exactly which person is the concierge, and which person is the marketing-come-to-a-sales-presentation person.* Since we generally don’t do the timeshares presentations anymore, I’m never looking forward to talking to the sales person.
> 
> My husband says —- don’t even answer, don’t reply, just ignore them. I guess since I’m a people person, it’s hard for me to do that. I then get sucked into a 10 minute phone call where I’m telling them “no, my husband doesn’t is not interested in doing this anymore”… But then they usually bug us once we are on site. We have gotten two and three phone calls once ware on site…
> ...



The "actual concierge" you referenced NEVER makes pre-arrival calls.
The call originates from the sales center, and the purpose is to work around to getting bodies for attending the presentation.
It is the SOLE REASON for the call. Ask them, they'll say so.
The ruse is that the caller is NOT a concierge at all; they just say that so you'll continue to listen, become engaged in the conversation,
and ultimately finish the congenial exchange and sign up for the presentation. Small bonus to them for doing so.
Ask any "concierge" calling at the week-before pre-arrival stage and they will confide that in fact they do not work at the resort's concierge desk
where you check in. If the real concierge made those calls, they would never in a million years be able to help resident guests with their activities, restaurant or excursion reservations, or answer questions, etc.

As Dean pointed out in posts # 10 & 19, the calls might originate from the Marketing Dept, located within the Sales Dept,
but it's never from the real concierge. I've noticed that at certain resorts, and it varies, over the past few years the check-in location might have a Marketing desk across the lobby to which you are referred to pick up your "Free Gift", which is manned by a so-called "concierge",
but they are not the real concierge.
I have privately asked the pre-arrival concierge "off-the-record", and they are always with Marketing in the Sales Dept.

That said, I do not begrudge them for the pre-arrival calls....they make the world go round. I just wish they wouldn't misrepresent themselves.
If I were them, I would say instead, "Hello, this is _____ and I'm from the marketing dept at (Marriott resort name)
and I can sign you up for a presentation if you're so inclined, plus I do handle a few limited concierge duties if you
have any wishes, in order to ease the resort concierge's load once there."  I think more people would be amenable to signing up with that approach.

But "legally" speaking (as if this were a legal situation, which it's really not) they SHOULD be doing concierge duties if they do in fact
represent themselves as a concierge, so they have begun to do so to satisfy a few recipients of the calls who actually believe that they are the concierge calling. But since most owners or pre-arrival guests are caught off-guard by the calls, they seldom ask for help with such matters.
I think the whole thing is rather comical.

So, bottom line, if you don't want to do a presentation when they call,
just say, "No, we make our own arrangements, and we won't be doing a presentation this time".
(That is, UNLESS you like to do them and can use the incentive if it's attractive. We happily do the presentations a small percentage of the time.)


----------



## jules54 (Jun 1, 2021)

Larry M said:


> For a lot of retired people. $200/hour unreported is good income.



I was thinking just that. We are retired and travel alot. I hv do problem earning free stuff. I don’t mind wasting my VaCa time cause I have a lot of it. Yes life is good and I wrked really hard to get here.

Recently the longest presentation I’ve experienced has been 1 hr on a tablet at a Wyndham resort. I have found the more questions I ask the longer it takes. Most often the answers are lies anyway. With gift cards and Wyndham rewards points I’m getting between 250.00 and 300.00. Also certificates to great restaurants can be had. I always ask for more than they offer and I hv no problem walking away. They will call and give me what I want. Sometimes I shoot way high so that gives them a chance to counteroffer with what I wanted in the first place.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 1, 2021)

Checked in at Ocean Pointe on Sunday- girl at the check in desk never mentioned an update at all, didn’t even send me over to the concierge for anything.

the next day I saw on the WiFi login page that they offered a discount card from the concierge so I went to get that and still nothing.  No attempt at a sales update at all.

Im staying on an II exchange, but I’m a Marriott weeks owner- but I did just do an update at Manor Club in March, so maybe it’s too soon to be offered another?


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 1, 2021)

I have learned a lot from Sales Representative when able to talk to them individually outside of a presentation.  The way I facilitated this was to walk into the Sales Office around 3 in the afternoon and tell them I was interested, but not in a presentation and didn't want a gift.  Almost every time they would hook me up with a Sales Rep who while showing me around the facility would engage in a meaningful conversation.  The way I looked at it is that the information I got was worth more than $200 and 2 or 3 hours of my time.  The only time a gift was forced on me was at the Marriott in Vail where they gave me two very nice large towels...

George


----------



## Dean (Jun 1, 2021)

jwalk03 said:


> Checked in at Ocean Pointe on Sunday- girl at the check in desk never mentioned an update at all, didn’t even send me over to the concierge for anything.
> 
> the next day I saw on the WiFi login page that they offered a discount card from the concierge so I went to get that and still nothing.  No attempt at a sales update at all.
> 
> Im staying on an II exchange, but I’m a Marriott weeks owner- but I did just do an update at Manor Club in March, so maybe it’s too soon to be offered another?


The usual time allowed is 90 days between tours or closings but there is a lot of variability.  You likely were not eligible.


bogey21 said:


> I have learned a lot from Sales Representative when able to talk to them individually outside of a presentation.  The way I facilitated this was to walk into the Sales Office around 3 in the afternoon and tell them I was interested, but not in a presentation and didn't want a gift.  Almost every time they would hook me up with a Sales Rep who while showing me around the facility would engage in a meaningful conversation.  The way I looked at it is that the information I got was worth more than $200 and 2 or 3 hours of my time.  The only time a gift was forced on me was at the Marriott in Vail where they gave me two very nice large towels...
> 
> George


I've done this many times but it can be hit of miss on the wait time.  I'd agree they're normally more laid back and straight forward when done this way.


----------



## Larry M (Jun 2, 2021)

vacationtime1 said:


> It's not $200/hour.  There are two of you and you seldom get out in less than two hours.
> 
> Additionally, there is the out-of-pocket cost of the vacation time -- the cost of your accommodations, the cost of getting there, etc.  Simply not worth the cost.


Never two of us. My partner and I are not married and she never attends. However that has never stopped her from enjoying the free restaurant meals I score at these.

If you haven't figured out how to get out in less than two hours, here's one easy way. Before you go in--in fact before you leave home--print out a few eBay or TUG ads for the same property. After a few minutes, just place them on the table.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 2, 2021)

Larry M said:


> If you haven't figured out how to get out in less than two hours, here's one easy way. Before you go in--in fact before you leave home--print out a few eBay or TUG ads for the same property. After a few minutes, just place them on the table.


I see this mentioned a lot, but I wonder if anyone has ever actually done that. Everyone likes to talk a good game, but I mean, has anyone really actually done that and dropped printed EBay ads in front of the sales person?


----------



## rudyr (Jun 2, 2021)

I learned about enrollment and the Marriott levels and pocketed $200. Got out in 90 min, just tell them you have a hard stop / activity booked.

I’m not buying the point deal they offered me, but had I not gone I wouldn’t have learned that I could bring in my 2 external weeks + guidance on here to talk to the rep that handles Aruba which will be a better choice for us and achieve the goal of getting those weeks in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see this mentioned a lot, but I wonder if anyone has ever actually done that. Everyone likes to talk a good game, but I mean, has anyone really actually done that and dropped printed EBay ads in front of the sales person?



I’ve done this, tho years ago (it’s been a long time since I wasted my time at a presentation). I even opened eBay and a few reseller sites on my phone during a presentation - and just outright laughed when the sales guy stated those weeks couldn’t get me a nice resort (he didn’t even bother looking at how I reserved the week I used to get to the resort we were at). 

It’s all about being an informed buyer. If you’re good with wasting your time (and theirs), potentially becoming frustrated (or amused), then go for it. I just smile and tell the “concierge” I can get them an “almost” free week at the resort if they’re interested. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 3, 2021)

normab said:


> So even though I am over 60, there’s still a bit of a Girl Scout in me… I get all the calls before we check in and I know exactly which person is the concierge, and which person is the marketing-come-to-a-sales-presentation person. Since we generally don’t do the timeshares presentations anymore, I’m never looking forward to talking to the sales person.
> 
> My husband says —- don’t even answer, don’t reply, just ignore them. I guess since I’m a people person, it’s hard for me to do that. I then get sucked into a 10 minute phone call where I’m telling them “no, my husband doesn’t is not interested in doing this anymore”… But then they usually bug us once we are on site. We have gotten two and three phone calls once ware on site…
> 
> I’m curious how you handle this, especially if you’re not interested in the presentations… Are all of you really good at just ignoring them?  Or do you actually talk to them and have a better way of saying no than I do, because I can’t believe they keep calling me after I have told them “no”.



I give them a firm no to the Parking Pass tango, go to the unit, unplug the phones.  Anyone who needs to reach us has our cell numbers.  Whenever I walk through the lobby, I avoid eye contact with that desk and any employee milling around the lobby at all costs.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 3, 2021)

vail said:


> It is difficult for me to comprehend why people go to sales presentations with the attitude that I am not going to purchase anything, I want to get combative with the salesperson, and continue to do so while on vacation?
> I guess my time is more valuable than $200 to sit through a 90 minute presentation just for $200.
> 
> As for why they keep offering it?
> ...



You can't put this all on the guests.

"We're doing a small presentation and survey.  If you attend you'll get free breakfast and a $200 gift card.  No, ma'am, they aren't going to sell you anything, they just want to update you on your ownership.  It won't take longer than 90 minutes."

If you lure people in with lies, I don't think you can blame them when they get their back up about having been misled and NOW having to sit with this pushy, snarky salesperson also feeding you lies.

It should only take once to figure it out, though.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jun 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see this mentioned a lot, but I wonder if anyone has ever actually done that. Everyone likes to talk a good game, but I mean, has anyone really actually done that and dropped printed EBay ads in front of the sales person?



I think i have only time i brought up resales in presentation, the sales person immediately shifted to telling me why they were a bad deal..  so in a way that tactic did not really shut down or speed up the presentation for me..  

If i am looking for an excuse as to why i won't buy today, i usually stick with an outside financial situation that they can't argue with...  something like I am refinancing for buying a new house and don't want any credit inquiries, big purchases showing up on my bank statements..  Or one time i actually had a major home remodel dramatically increase in cost while traveling...  

I know some people like sparing with the sales people, but i just to get in, get out and keep it all easy..

As for the time required,  I have a few appointments when we had to wait in the sales lobby 15 or 20 minutes for an available agent...  Not sure if MVC does this but some of the HGV locations have consolidated sales centers if they have a bunch of resorts in close proximity.  I know in Vegas and Big Island you may have to attend the presentation someplace other than where your staying  which adds to overall time out of your vacation...


----------



## normab (Jun 3, 2021)

Lots of interesting replies.  I might go more often if the sales folks actually gave us useful information.  We have never had anyone tell us something we didn’t know from TUG, except maybe once in 2005...

Just a point, I have gotten calls from two different people, and the first person doesn’t pressure me for a presentation..a different person calls me for the tour.  Perhaps the are playing good cop/ bad cop.

We usually ignore the calls to the room unless there is a specific issue pending with the room /resort.  That’s the only way someone can catch us once we’re on vacation.


----------



## jwalk03 (Jun 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see this mentioned a lot, but I wonder if anyone has ever actually done that. Everyone likes to talk a good game, but I mean, has anyone really actually done that and dropped printed EBay ads in front of the sales person?



Never printed out ones, but I have absolutely brought up eBay listings on my phone and showed the salesmen before.


----------



## TugSavesMoney (Jun 3, 2021)

sea&ski said:


> The first thing, well maybe not the FIRST thing, but close, is to unplug all the wired phones in the unit.  Over the years, there have been fewer and fewer to undo.  In Breckenridge last month I think there was just one somewhere in the kitchen area.  My kids have great memories of listening to the daily updates, which used to include (like at least 20 years ago) the activities, the weather and other kid-interest items.  Now, I have no idea what we are missing, but I am sure it isn't anything worth my listening time.  Plus I will never know, since I leave them unplugged when we check out.  Assuming it is the job of the cleaning staff to locate and reconnect the phones to the jacks after each stay.   For whatever reason, we never receive calls on our cells after we check in



I like your thinking, but we had a medical emergency in the unit at 4 am two weeks ago and my friend used the phone to call the front desk. I think it was a brilliant move, because the front desk can give 911 the location. In the moment of chaos, I'm not sure that I would know the address of where we were staying.  Plus, the front desk can start mobilizing the security team to escort the ambulance through to the unit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 3, 2021)

1Kflyerguy said:


> I think i have only time i brought up resales in presentation, the sales person immediately shifted to telling me why they were a bad deal.. so in a way that tactic did not really shut down or speed up the presentation for me..


Generally that is the case. The sales reps are trained to respond to any rebuttal. Cheap resales? They are garbage and what they sell is better. Cheap resales won't stop their sales push, they just give a line and move past it. It isn't like Ebay listings are some poison pill where they have nothing more to say and show you the door.


----------



## Andrearr (Jun 4, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see this mentioned a lot, but I wonder if anyone has ever actually done that. Everyone likes to talk a good game, but I mean, has anyone really actually done that and dropped printed EBay ads in front of the sales person?


I do it something similar to this with my tablet .
They ask us if we are lawyers.
Just CPAs but with my tablet and knowledge from tug my presentations are getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## Larry M (Jun 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> I see this mentioned a lot, but I wonder if anyone has ever actually done that. Everyone likes to talk a good game, but I mean, has anyone really actually done that and dropped printed EBay ads in front of the sales person?


Yes, I have done this. I wouldn't have suggested it if I didn't have actual experience. The guy actually became very friendly after that, not pushy at all.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2021)

Larry M said:


> Yes, I have done this. I wouldn't have suggested it if I didn't have actual experience. The guy actually became very friendly after that, not pushy at all.


THe thing is though, they have been trained to even have responses to cheap resales. Like those cheap resales don't work, they aren't as good. Resales don't come with this benefit or that benefit. It won't necessarily get you out of a presentation early. It isn't like they just throw their hands up and give up every time.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Jun 15, 2021)

I have had sales appreciate what I got my WSJ VGV Plat+ unit for on resale.  No way they can argue that it is a bad unit, bad week, bad price  etc.  Even they know converting to hotel points is stupid. 

We avoid the sales meetings at all costs.  No way we are buying more.  They don't know anymore about the merger of the Vistana Marriott systems than we do and we will get more honest information from TUG community than sales anyway.  Until something is announced, not wasting our vacay time in an office.  Spend way too much on MF to waste time in a sales pitch, I mean owner update.


----------



## Larry M (Jun 15, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> THe thing is though, they have been trained to even have responses to cheap resales. Like those cheap resales don't work, they aren't as good. Resales don't come with this benefit or that benefit. It won't necessarily get you out of a presentation early. It isn't like they just throw their hands up and give up every time.


True, but it worked that particular time. (Maybe he didn't have other clients scheduled later.) He very pleasantly gave us a $200 and $100 cash card and a worthless restaurant card.

I have had them become truly hostile, threatening to "blacklist us so we wouldn't get any more free visits." I just responded, "Okay, no problem." This was in response to a free weekend that developed out of a phone call at home.

Speaking of those--you know, the ones where they promised you a microwave or tablet or whatever to visit for a weekend--did you know that those prizes are negotiable? I've just said "Not good enough. What else would you add?" repeatedly to up the ante. Led to a few very nice weekends/weeks once you get through the visit.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2021)

Larry M said:


> I have had them become truly hostile, threatening to "blacklist us so we wouldn't get any more free visits." I just responded, "Okay, no problem." This was in response to a free weekend that developed out of a phone call at home.


Yeah, our blacklist threats go back at least 10 years. Yet here we are, still attending.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2021)

We do not attend sales presentations any more . We are on vacation to relax and we do not want to sit thru a 90 minutes sales presentation. 

$200 is not worth my time to attend a presentation.


----------

